# 5Dmk3 grip rubber coming loose



## wickidwombat (Apr 7, 2014)

So I usually don't post problems with gear here I usually just take it to get fixed...

but the camera is well out of warranty now so i doubt there will be a free fix, and i'm in china not Australia where i bought the camera.

the top part of the grip just below the shutter button is starting to come loose, its a minor annoyance really but I'm a bit worried about it getting worse, has this been an issue many have experienced? does anyone know what it would cost to have fixed should it get significantly worse?

to me one of the worst things about canon in general is only having a 1 year warranty on very expensive equipment that is not even internationally recognised


----------



## drjlo (Apr 7, 2014)

It depends on whether the grip simply came off the body or whether the grip actually enlarged due to taking in moisture and expanding. Canon rebels are notorious for grips expanding in humid environment, coming off the body. When I sent in my T2i to Canon under warranty, Canon actually replaced the grip with a new one because the old grip was now bigger, not fitting in the slot. 

If the grip is not enlarged and will fit into body's slot, simply fix it by using rubber glue, which is same thing Canon service does. If grip has expanded, then a new grip is needed for a perfect repair; however, depending on the degree, people have trimmed off excess rubber and glued them on when out of warranty.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 7, 2014)

thanks got any recommendation for which rubber glue might be best?


----------



## Invertalon (Apr 9, 2014)

My first grip start peeling around the shutter button area... Sent in under warranty and they replaced the entire BG-E11. I have been using the replacement for a year or so now, and its now bubbling in a different spot. I was debating about seeing if I can buy the grip material and 3M template they use and re-applying myself, or just waiting until it peels off completely and just reglue it. Either way, pretty disappointing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd use a little double back clear scotch tape. That's how they are attached. Canon uses lots of tape in a camera, it even helps fix light leaks  


You can order a replacement. They are not expensive, and are designed to peel off for repairs. 

Ebay sellers buy them from Canon, double the price and then sell them.


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=canon+5D+MK+III+rubber+grip++cover&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=canon+5D+MarK+III+grip++cover&_sacat=0


----------



## eyeland (Dec 15, 2014)

Same think just started happening to my mk3, pretty ennoying.. 
For me it happened during a 5 hour fight from The ME to Scandinavia. 
How did you end up filing it wickid?


----------



## slclick (Dec 15, 2014)

These situations are where it really pays off being Gold or Platinum CPS member.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 15, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd use a little double back clear scotch tape. _*That's how they are attached.*_ Canon uses lots of tape in a camera, it even helps fix light leaks
> 
> 
> You can order a replacement. They are not expensive, and are designed to peel off for repairs.
> ...



 Seriously? No way... Seriously?????

I'm being gullible - right? It's really glue - right?

EDIT: omg. It's true. I suppose it makes perfect sense, I just never thought about it until now. I find it hysterically funny nevertheless.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 15, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'd use a little double back clear scotch tape. _*That's how they are attached.*_ Canon uses lots of tape in a camera, it even helps fix light leaks
> ...


 
I peel mine back, that's how you get at some of the screws to open up a camera. As long as the adhesive does not get contaminated, it will stick right back in place. Its amazing adhesive. 

I'm assuming that the OP's pealed back, and the glue was contaminated with dust or liquid and would no longer stick. Replacing them is best, but a temporary fix with double backed adhesive tape works fine.


----------



## eyeland (Dec 15, 2014)

Just went to the shop in CPH where I buy my lenses and they said that they see this issue all the time.
Only thing is that I bought the camera abroad (was living in the middle east for 5 years) and even though the camera is under warranty, canon in Denmark will not fix it for free - for that I'd have to go back to where I bought it. This also means that Canon Denmark will charge me for calibrating my 5Dmk3 to my canon 70-200-2.8II even though the lens is bought in DK. I am a CPS silver member but I doubt that that will change anything.


As canon apparently "cannot" charge for less than an hour, sending it to Canon DK will cost around 100$ more than a roundtrip ticket to where I bought it  


In the end, I might just try to fix it myself.


----------



## sama (Dec 15, 2014)

It's a very common problem with the early batch of 60D too. Do not use glue which will make it worse. Adding a small piece of double sided tape won't work as well. I have replaced one for my friend and it is pretty easy. Just get a replacement part from Canon and DIY. I won't waste time shipping back to Canon and wait for the return.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 15, 2014)

sama said:


> Do not use glue which will make it worse. Adding a small piece of double sided tape won't work as well.



Could you explain why these would not be a good idea? I always like it whens I can gets some learnin' here.


----------



## sama (Dec 15, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> sama said:
> 
> 
> > Do not use glue which will make it worse. Adding a small piece of double sided tape won't work as well.
> ...



You are welcome to experiment using different glues and tapes and come back in a short while to let us know if they work. My friend used 3m double sided tape but may be not the one designated (3M 300SLE) for this design and the tape came off after a few days use. He then used super glue gel type and it lasted for only a short while. The already deformed (enlarged/loosen) rubber grip came off again. 

I then ordered the piece from Canon Canada online store and the problem was solved in less than ten minutes. He sold the camera after a year and the rubber grip was still in excellent shape. BTW, by using glue, you are risking corrosive stuff passing through the openings on the body(underneath the rubber piece) into the electronic components inside creating further problem. 

A few discussions in the forum tell the experience. (60D) I have no knowledge about 5D3 problem in this regard though.

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3198914

https://www.flickr.com/groups/canoneos60d/discuss/72157628803037981

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/38288693


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 17, 2014)

eyeland said:


> Same think just started happening to my mk3, pretty ennoying..
> For me it happened during a 5 hour fight from The ME to Scandinavia.
> How did you end up filing it wickid?



didnt bother fixing it yet just gonna keep using it till its really bad then i'll fix it as mt spokane suggested 

seems cps membership in the US gives benefits however here in australia the benefit is not so good


----------



## Zen (Dec 17, 2014)

Haven't had this problem at all on any of mine -- yet. Two 5D3's, a 5D2 and a Rebel. But I will use a commercial grade contact cement when and if I do. It's a brush on, fairly thick cement used for leather, formica, etc. Just brush on both surfaces, let dry until tacky and press together. The stuff works pretty well and is quite robust.

Good luck.

Z


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I had this problem with my 7D, the rubber under the shutter button became detached. I cut a strip of double sided tape about 1/16 to 3/32 inch wide (1.6 to 2.3) mm wide, similar to the original tape, roll down the rubber a bit, pick out the old tape, place new tape with the end of a cocktail stick and carefully fold the rubber back up. I found that after rolling the rubber down it was slightly stretched, requiring careful alignment to prevent the tape from being under tension if or when the rubber returned to shape. Essentially you are trying to remove the bagginess as you go. 
I think if it hadn't been for me checking if the edge was stuck down it would have lasted a lot longer! ;D It was fixed for months, but I kept worrying at the edge with my shutter finger until it was loose again! :

Cheers, Graham.


----------

